# Havalon knifes



## AZVarmitHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

Have any of you guys tried this Havalon Knife? Im telling you it will be the only knife in your pack! The knife has "surgical steel sharp" blades that you just pop off when they dull. Bad thing is they are so stinking sharp you really need to be careful it will lop of a finger tip like a hot knife through butter! There pretty cheap I paid $35 at Sportsmans. Its a perfect skinner! the knife comes with 12 blades and my buddy said he did his whole bull elk with only 5 blades effortlessly.I dont work for the company but believe in spreading the word when I find a good hunting tool!
http://images.cabelas.com/is/image/cabelas/s7_530371_868_01?rgn=0,0,1021,190&scl=2.6868421052631577&fmt=jpeg&id=1_RAfYhDzEgOQTx3QNRg4R


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've a suitcase full of good quality knives, $ 35 seems a little much to do only 2 1/2 elk, where a good knife will last a lifetime !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had one of the snap off blade knives one tme (it was a gift) It was sharp for sure, but running out of blades then becomes a possibility, I'll stick with one good blade too.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have like everybody else tried different knives and found several I like. I have one of those and was able to find some replacement blades that were a different shape. My next knife will be a Cutco skinning knife. It has a serated edge to the tip and know of someone that did two moose and a caribou on one trip and didn't need to sharpen it. I will still carry my other knives as well anyway.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for sharing man! I thought about trying one of the replacement blade knifes but just haven't done it yet.

My current skinner is the 2-Shot by Crkt. Really love this knife and the sheath which carries an additional 2 rounds.

http://www.crkt.com/...ainless-Bolster

I've got a custom skinner from Chuck over at http://woodchuckforge.com/ too and this thing is amazing as well. I almost like it too much to use it though!


----------

